
Blame your lousy internet on poles - smb06
https://backchannel.com/blame-your-lousy-internet-on-poles-1998a85c3ed9
======
bifrost
Its not even that, blame local regulation and NIMBYism that doesn't let you
put fiber/infrastructure into the ground without huuuuge permitting costs! The
poles are the workaround, not the real solution.

